# Grand Master Rick Lee Ward



## Guro Harold (Nov 24, 2005)

Grand Master Rick Lee Ward is a 10th degree Grand Master and founder [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]of Sunburst Natural Fist System (Tai Yang Tzu Jan Men), Sasamba ([/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]"Praying Mantis" Kali Arnis system[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]), and founder and president of the International Kung-Fu Arnis Association, the International Kung fu Arnis Weapons Association, and the White Cloud Society. He has over 100 black belts within his system in North Carolina, Tennessee, and Kansas.

GM Ward received the title of Tuhon from Tuhon of Sasamba Kali Arnis by Tuhon Gaudiosa Ruby and in [/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]2000, he was appointed 36th patriarch of the Emperor's Long Fist System by, now retired, international Grandmaster David E. Kash.

[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]GM Ward also holds a fifth degree in Modern Arnis under GM Remy A. Presas and a great many of his black belt students have received full instruction in GM Presas' Modern Arnis curriculum.

Several of his black belts have leaders or hold accomplishments in other organizations:

Guro/Sifu David Ng - 4th degree Black Belt under GM Remy A. Presas (IMAF, Inc). 3rd Degree black belt Sil-Lum Kung-fu. 

Guro/Sifu Roland Rivera [/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica] - 4th degree Black Belt under GM Remy A. Presas (IMAF, Inc). 2rd Degree black belt Sil-Lum Kung-fu.

Guro/Si-Sook Harold Evans -  Guro FCS-Kali under Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, 2nd Degree PAC/FC (Hock Hochheim), Black Belt Sil-Lum Kung-fu, and Lakan Modern Arnis (IMAF, Inc).[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]



[/FONT]


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2005)

Where does he teach (or live, if he no longer teaches)?

I'd be curious to hear more about Emperor's Long Fist System--in the CMA-General forum, if that's more approrpiate, or here!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 24, 2005)

Tuhon Ward still teaches. I train at a sister school in Mountain City TN. under Pun Guro/Sifu Chris Laing - 7th degree BB in Sil Lum Kung Fu, 5th degree in Emperors Long Fist, 4th degree in Samasba, Kali Arnis System, and a BB in Modern Arnis as well as being a certified Chi Kung instructor. These ranks are from our handbook printed a few years ago so I believe several of those ranks have increased. I have also had the privledge of attending a couple of Tuhon Wards seminars. I consider it a real privledge to train at Blue Ridge Kung Fu Arnis Academy.

Here is the website: 
http://www.blueridgekungfu.net/

Here is a link to some photos taken at one of the seminars I attended last year. I'm the blond yellow belt and my Sifu is seated on Tuhon Wards left in the group photo. 

http://www.blueridgekungfu.net/workshop_100904.shtml

Here is a small blurb on Emperors Long Fist taken from the website:

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]The internal arts *Tai Chi*, *Ba Gua*, and *Hsing-I* are taught collectively at our school as the *Emperor's Long Fist* system. Emperor's Long Fist (Tai Tzu Chang Chuan) was created in Sung dynasty China by Emperor Chao Kuang Yin in 960 A.D., and is the root of all other Tai Chi styles. Ba Gua and Hsing-I, the sister arts to Tai Chi, were also incorporated. These internal arts emphasize the cultivation of Qi (a.k.a. Chi, Ki, life energy, etc.) for use in combat rather than external muscular force. Thousands of Chinese and a growing number of Westerners practice internal arts (especially Tai Chi) for health and longevity.[/FONT]


----------

